

Author of Controversial Piracy Bill Now Says ‘More Study’ Needed - michaporat
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/01/12/author-of-controversial-piracy-bill-now-says-more-study-needed/

======
shaggy
This is encouraging news and a sign that the pressure from all camps opposed
to PIPA and SOPA is having the desired effect. Keep up the fight!

